# Dangling Connector



## rockettme (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello, I have a 2000 Altima that I recently had the engine changed. Since then I have had the rough start indicative of the IAC valve, it's throwing the P0505 code. While I was replacing the knock sensor, I noticed a plug that wasn't connected to anything. It is a 2 wire male plug about 4 inches long and goes into the same wiring harness as the knock sensor. I took a picture of it, but I guess I can't post attachments yet.
Appreciate any thoughts on this. Thanks


----------

